
The Glamorous Life of a Pro Gamer - duck
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-21/inside-the-glamorous-life-of-a-professional-video-gamer
======
SlowRobotAhead
>For example, the 50 starting players who entered this year’s North American
League of Legends Championship Series were guaranteed a minimum salary of
$75,000, with the average player earning about $320,000.

I don't buy it. Where the money is coming from? Tournament prizes? Ok, and
where is THAT coming from? Game developers and publishing companies?

How can there be an ROI if the top 50 league of legends players make that
money in just the North American event? Something seems off if sixteen million
dollars can be dropped as just prize money for just 50 players. I'm guessing
they didn't generate sixteen million in new sales for a 2011 game...

